# Native Rodents



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 5, 2010)

What native rodents are out there and are allowed to be kept in QLD?
Are their needs similar to that of rats?
If not are they easy to keep?


----------



## jacorin (Jul 5, 2010)

there are the Spinnifex and Mitchells Hopping mice in nsw and vic(that i know of....but have been known to be wrong on occation)... try looking up Qld version of deccsw website...that should tell you jannico


----------



## jacorin (Jul 5, 2010)

just had a look at qld D.E.R.M. ...... u cant keep native mammals in qld at all........ anyone clarify this???? please and ty


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought it was just Marsupials.
Anyone like to clarify?


----------



## scorps (Jul 5, 2010)

Unless you get a exhibitors youll have to move to another state mate, 

Scorps


----------



## White_Wolf (Jul 5, 2010)

I was just about to post the same thread. Im in QLD and interested in keeping native mice (Mitchels, Spinfex etc). I'd love to know as well. I don't know about you Jannico, but I can't find anything about mammals on the EPA website. It is just marsupials or mammals as well we can't keep in QLD. Can anyone clarify for the both of us.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dam im so near the border as well


----------



## cris (Jul 5, 2010)

No native mammals can be kept as pets in Qld. Hopefully one day they will let us keep native mammals in Qld, considering how our other fauna is regulated in this state and what other states allow, i cant see why it wouldnt be possible in the future.


----------



## butters (Jul 5, 2010)

All mammals are not allowed to be kept in Queensland unless you have a demonstrator or exhibitors license.
Marsupials are mammals.
You can keep them short term if you are a carer but thats it.

A friend is a demonstrator and has a whole suite of native mammals and often has surplus but I can't get any myself even though I would love to. Without the right license they are a no go.

Spinifex mice in particular are incredibly easy to keep and make an almost perfect pet (aside from their earthmoving abilities)


----------



## White_Wolf (Jul 5, 2010)

What a pain...Thanks for the info though


----------



## butters (Jul 5, 2010)

You didn't by chance place an ad chasing some recently on another forum did you White_Wolf ?


----------



## White_Wolf (Jul 5, 2010)

I did actually. I am part of a wildlife rescue group in the area, which rescues and rehabilitates injured/orphaned native mammals, koalas, possum, wallaby's and such. The organisation has a group mammal licence. I would have preferred to have mammals under my own licence if keeping them as pets. I'm just interested in the native rodents to keep.


----------



## butters (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought it might be as the locations are the same. Bribie Is is not exactly a big place.

I actually saw your ad and passed it on to somebody who is allowed to keep native mammals but they said there was no reply?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 6, 2010)

In NSW you're allowed to keep Spinifex Hopping Mice or Plains Rats
DECC | Keeping spinifex hopping-mice or plains rats as pets

Interestingly, the dingo is the only non-protected native mammal in NSW & you don't need a licence to own one.

Looks like you're going to have to move to the Tweed & barrack for NSW in the Origin.


----------



## wokka (Jul 6, 2010)

butters said:


> All mammals are not allowed to be kept in Queensland unless you have a demonstrator or exhibitors license.
> Marsupials are mammals.
> You can keep them short term if you are a carer but thats it.
> 
> ...


So what happens with the surplus? Are they put down or exported to other states where they can be kept?


----------

